# New Open Carry LaW? FL



## GunGal

I have heard that there is a "new" open carry law? What is it?


----------



## bruce333

I wouldn't call it an open carry law. More like protection against being charged with open carry if you accidently expose your concealed handgun.

http://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2011/0234/Amendment/688734/HTML



> 34 It is not a violation of this section for a person licensed to
> 35 carry a concealed firearm as provided in s. 790.06(1), and who
> 36 is lawfully carrying a firearm in a concealed manner, to briefly
> 37 and openly display the firearm to the ordinary sight of another
> 38 person, unless the firearm is intentionally displayed in an
> 39 angry or threatening manner, not in necessary self-defense.


----------



## ozzy

We have open carry in Nevada but why when you can CCW?


----------



## ctnv

I agree with ozzy, ccw in NV, and would not consider open carry b/c it gives the advantage to anyone with criminal intent and gives dogooders a reason to make trouble.
Shoot what u carry and carry what u shoot.


----------



## AirForceShooter

Florida has NO open carry.

Thank You Marion Hammer

AFS


----------



## GunGal

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cat

New law clarifies accidental weapon exposure issue; goes into effect Oct. 1 Senate Bill 234, And tell Senator Greg Evers, R-Crestview Thanks for getting it done for us. He has been pushing this bill for us, Back from 2009. And on Oct-1-2011,We are free. :smt1099

When is a gun concealed? | StAugustine.com


----------



## dondavis3

I would not open carry even if we could in Texas.

IMHO It's a big advantage to carry concealed.

:smt1099


----------



## Cat

dondavis3 said:


> I would not open carry even if we could in Texas.
> 
> IMHO It's a big advantage to carry concealed.
> 
> :smt1099


Ya I don't see to many doing it, But now if someone shirt go's up showing it. Now they won't get a ticket. I don't won't people to know, How can I get the bad guy off guard.

But I do seeing people that have a pistol,That has custom laser engraving, Things like that.:smt033


----------



## jakeleinen1

Wish Iowa had open carry, I hate hearing about how I should be ashamed to be using 2nd amendment rights if it accidentally pops out or people hear i carry


----------



## Cat

jakeleinen1 said:


> Wish Iowa had open carry, I hate hearing about how I should be ashamed to be using 2nd amendment rights if it accidentally pops out or people hear i carry


This site will help you to not to care about people,That don't love are rights. People that say things like that to you, Are the ones that thing of bad things to do to people. And don't won't you to have a pistol to save your life,If you need it.

Go here every night from 9pm,Best news NRA News


----------



## Cat

This is so cool---
Florida Forces Towns to Pull Local Laws Limiting Guns

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/11/us/11guns.html?_r=1&src=tp&smid=fb-share


----------

